# Highlights out all over color in



## Geek2 (Jan 11, 2004)

Some celebrities like Catherine Zeta-Jones and Uma Thurman are taking a break from highlights and have switched to a single all over color instead. Which one do you prefer? I like the look of highlights but like the all over color because it's easier to maintain. I had some highlights put in a couple of month ago and I didn't really like the look on me that much although mine weren't really noticable. I opted for the natural look. I went a little darker with the highlights than the all over blonde I had before and I think I liked the blonde on me better. I'm thinking about dying my hair all over platinum blonde again. The highlights are better for my hair though. I don't want my hair to get super damaged from dying it blonde all the time. (My natural color is light blonde but I've gone darker over the years). Is constant coloring really bad for you hair or not with today's products?


----------



## Tinydancer (Jan 11, 2004)

*I do all over color and hilites every 4-5 weeks, have been for a long time. The color now is not as damaging but it still does a number on my hair because some of my hilites are bleach, I do hilites and lowlites. I cut off five inches a few weeks ago because it was so damaged. It feels and looks so healthy now. I just can't do only all over color because I love the depth that hilites/lowlites give me, and it looks more natural too. If you're going to be going platinum, the upkeep will be constant which equals more money and more damage. Try doing a deep conditioning every week, that'll help. I like Graham Webb Silk Repair. Just be careful, too much deep conditioning isn't good either. *


----------

